# Different Tire Size options for an SE-R wheel



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Just got back from Goodyear shop and the guy said the best price on the stock P195/55/R15 is around 100 bucks each. Wal-Mart said they didn't carry that tire. I was wondering if I could put a P195/60/R15 or something round about there. I didn't know if the 55 to 60 made any difference. They are much more common than the P195/55/R15. Also, I did a search for tires on the net and found plenty of P195/55/R15's on tires.com and tirerack.com. What are your thoughts on just ordering them through the net and putting them on myself. My dad has a compressor, so all I would have to do is take it in for balancing.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

There will be a bit of a difference in the total circumference of the tire. It'll change your actual speed. 

Try going here to see the difference.

www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Gimp said:


> There will be a bit of a difference in the total circumference of the tire. It'll change your actual speed.
> 
> Try going here to see the difference.
> 
> www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


I don't care so much about speed, I'm just wondering what tires fit and don't rub.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Quite a few people have replaced 195/55-15 with 205/50-15 It's slightly smaller in diameter and a bit wider. It's a popular size and there is a wide selection available in this size.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

lshadoff said:


> Quite a few people have replaced 195/55-15 with 205/50-15 It's slightly smaller in diameter and a bit wider. It's a popular size and there is a wide selection available in this size.



Yes, as a matter of fact, I did some more research on the sr20forum.com and found that too be a good fit. I think I'm going to go with that tire, since the stock 195/55-15 is difficult to find.


----------



## ScAvEnGeR (Jan 28, 2004)

I'd say also on the handling bit, the 60 height tyre would "flex" more as the tires are higher and has more room for it to "play"....


----------



## Gruven99 (Oct 19, 2002)

Your GXE-LE came with 175-65-14 tires on 14 x 5.5 rims. This is 22.95" total tire height. The 195-55-15 tire is 23.44" in total tire height, and would be to tall for your 1.6 powered car.

195-50-15 is the recommended size if you go to tirerack.com upgrade chart.
The 195-50-15 is 22.67" tall and has shorter sidewall (I like the looks better)
The 205-50-15 is 23.07" tall and will work if you want the look of a wider tire.

If you are wanting faster 1/4 time, go with the shorter tire, I use 195-45-15 (22" tall) on my SE-L. They are lower profile, lighter weight, and launch great. But they are more expensive.


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

Buy some 205/50/15 You'll be much happier and will come away a fair bit cheaper. Just buy them on the net for best pricing and take them to a local tire place to have them mounted. Don't try it your self.


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

Go with the 205/50/15. Looks alot better and a little less price wise than the 195/5515. I you won't be disappointed.





Bach42T said:


> Just got back from Goodyear shop and the guy said the best price on the stock P195/55/R15 is around 100 bucks each. Wal-Mart said they didn't carry that tire. I was wondering if I could put a P195/60/R15 or something round about there. I didn't know if the 55 to 60 made any difference. They are much more common than the P195/55/R15. Also, I did a search for tires on the net and found plenty of P195/55/R15's on tires.com and tirerack.com. What are your thoughts on just ordering them through the net and putting them on myself. My dad has a compressor, so all I would have to do is take it in for balancing.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

since the stock tires are 22.95 tall does the 23.07 tall 205-50-15 tire hurt performance much more than the 195-50-15's ? (the ones i currently have) i want the wider look of the 205's but i dont wanna hurt performance


----------

